# Nas pensacola fishing pier REPORT



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

All right fellow anglers, here is the skinny on this weekend’s action at the NAS Pier…
 Friday night the reds were flowing like rivers of wine in Capistrano. If you did not get the Dumb and Dumber reference, I mean reds were everywhere. Some big bulls were brought in crashin top water bait and the slot size were constant about two or three cranks off the bottom with everything from live pins, fresh cut bait, squid and plastics. One of the reds I later chopped up for dinner was found to still have a Gulp “Jerk Shad” in its tummy, must have been recent cause the color on the shad was still bright. So if you’re the man or woman who had one get away, don’t worry, I got him for you! 
 The most depressing part of Friday night was the emergence of red snapper. I have never seen so many grown men cry until about 1900 when a school of came in and it was one after another of good size and weight on them. One after another we all slowly broke down each time we caught a big one and put him back in…..Can’t wait for the season to start up again!
 Things slowed down considerable around 2100 with a few blues nailing anything trolled at high speed past them about a foot below the surface. And a few tiny sand sharks showed up later that night. I will say, I caught the largest octopus I have ever seen with a diameter of about 24 inches. Am I the only one who gets weirded out taking those off the lines when they wrap around you? I can handle a lot, but I still feel weird when they do.
 There were two suspected grouper hits (based on the rod action) but delayed reaction proved the fish were smarter and quicker than the people.
 Saturday started off with more red fish action mixed in with the blues (I think they are traveling buddies) but died off about an hour after sunrise. Throughout the day specks made their presence known here and there on live shrimp as well as white trout. The white trout hung around for the first few hours in the morning than moved off to greener pastures. They did make a return about 1800 that night, again live shrimp being their dinner selection. They hung around again until about 2100 and then went to bed.
 Blues were nailing anything again trolled about a foot down off the surface. And the reds returned with them to ring the dinner bell. We answered this time with a yellow and silver gotcha plug and had a tasty dinner ourselves again later that night. 
 Sunday the blues were back early however their traveling buddies (the reds) did not make an appearance, guess they missed the bus. The morning was a lot of wind and white caps, this equaled to not a lot of anything happening until about 0800 when the red snapper came back to play. They took off about 1000. 
 Spanish were in abundance hitting on spoons, sabiki rigs, and pretty much anything else that’s shiny. 
 There was a suspected grouper hit but cannot be confirmed, just going off the rod action again. 1000 left me standing there almost alone as the bite died completely except for some small Spanish so I went home to clean the weekend’s catch and start cooking. 
 I hope to see you all out there next weekend! Same bat time, same bat channel! (The hours of the pier will be the same as this weekend.) Email me if you need to be reminded again!
TRP
irate:


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the post sounds like fun


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Is this the pier near Crabs and the police sub station?


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

No, it is on the Naval Air Station.

TRP


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

and thus only open to military?


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Anyone with Base Privledge, yes.

TRP


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

So if you say your going to the museum which is open to the public and you just happen to make a slight detour is any body checking military ID at the gate to the peir? Just saying. If your donating and following the rules, what then. There was a certain other group out there that I was working with and that's about how we saw it. I would have to say its really up to the folks running it at the pier


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Jealoussss I miss it so much  but hey! Ill be back this summer, hat and all tearing up that pier!


----------



## KWCONCH79 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Directions*

I'm down at Hurlburt and would love to give the Pier a try... can you tell me the best way to get to it? I am not real familiar with the base.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Come through the front gate, fork left, if you miss it no big deal follow this next set the same way, drive til your only option is left or right and go left, drive until your staring at a parking lot in front of you and to your right, park in the right lot you have arrived.


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

is the peer open every weekend?


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

As of right now the pier is closed for fishing. I am unsure of the exact time frame of when it will be pened back up. I will find out and post something or I will have TheRoguePirate post an update.


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

*opened


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

Just so there is no confusion the "*opened" is to correct the spelling error on my last post, not that the pier is opened.


----------



## Vremedy (Jan 1, 2012)

In NAS pensacola, since that pier is closed is there any others on base that.. aren't? (I thought there was 3 or 4, not certain...) Even if it's normally military only, it could be a day to day thing based off of who is in charge...


----------

